
Ask HN: Any resources to help me finish what I start? - chkd
Hello, I have just been reflecting on 2017 year end. I am 31 and lost almost everything leaving me in debt (currently keeping up with a friend) due a number of reasons. I have been seriously thinking about my life the past few weeks (I still value it dearly despite the messy I did put myself in and I am not giving up) I seem to have identified a similar pattern leading to my failures which I have no solution. Here it is ==&gt; I start things but fail to finish. I have started school before and stopped without a reason making it impossible for me to find a job. I started learning to code but never finished, I twice got married but just lost interest and got divorced in a similar way. I have started about three businesses to no success and stopped in unexplained reasons that show left me in debt. I am afraid about the future and whether I will do anything tangible. Please your advise (it may sound easy but its giving me sleepless nights). Any book or some practical advice I can follow please help.
======
yohann305
You're totally normal. The majority of people start project and never finish
for totally valid reasons. Since you are smart enough to know what your main
issue is, you're only a few steps away from overcoming it. Here is my advice
for what it's worth:

\- start smaller projects, something you could finish in one afternoon (it
will take you longer as any project does)

\- find a support group that you need to report to (I'm part of a secret elite
app mastermind and boy you don't want to show your face if you have made zero
progress and look bad in front of other entrepreneurs)

\- find a partner

\- pay a freelancer to help you out with the tasks that prevent you from
finishing, whether the tasks are boring or out off your skill set.

That should be enough to help you get to the next level, but at the end of the
day, some people just can't do it because life happens...

ps: i did not give you any link to resources because getting more resources
will put you in passive mode, you need to say in active mode.

~~~
chkd
Thank you very much for your advice.

